# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  High School Students Start 3D Printed Prosthetic Charity

## Clare S

While we can't say with any certainty that every school in the world will soon be equipped with a 3D printer, more and more districts are realizing that the technology is an important teaching tool, and that it's a good idea for kids to learn how to use 3D printers before they grow up, maybe go off to college, and join the workforce. The career center with the Paris School District in Arkansas has a 3D printer, which two high school students will soon be putting to good use. Joni Inman and Anna Claire Richey attend Paris High School, and in between classes and homework, are hoping to change the lives of people in need through the charity they formed called Give Me Five, thanks to their partnership with a software company, to make and distribute 3D printed prosthetics. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/184595/student-charity-prosthetics/

----------


## cargrid123

woo it should be like this

----------


## nehasharma

It is very nice work done by the students.

----------


## Susanne

This is a very nice thought and greatly appreciated event to set examples for other schools also.

----------


## Rene88

we have 3d printers on school in basic Education.

----------


## Susanne

Yes, For sure this it is a great thing for students

----------

